

Posterous supports demonstrations in Tunisia and Egypt /w email - pepijndevos
http://blog.posterous.com/blocked-by-your-country-send-in-posts-via-ema

======
Timothee
Am I the only one who finds this a _little_ bit of bad taste?

"Social Media Blocked In Your Country? Email Keeps The News Flowing"

This sounds like an infomercial about how to start a revolution in three easy
steps.

I'm sure they're well-intended, but I wouldn't call this "taking a stand".
Google took a stand against China. Here, Posterous is saying "we've heard you
can't use Twitter and Facebook anymore, but you can use _us_ instead!" but
they're not really changing anything to their service for that situation.

In a way, it feels like YouTube saying to the Chilean miners "Blocked in a
mine shaft for months? YouTube Leanback will keep you entertained
indefinitely!"

------
rei_toei
And Microsoft helped old regime: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2138565>

------
siculars
I heart Posterous. Not only because they're great at what they do but because
they take a stand.

